# Ex wife owes me money



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Alright, I bought a steer for my son to show for 4-H. I made a deal with Ex-wife on the steer, I would pay for steer she paid to feed and care for it until the show. The money he made off of sell would buy his animals from there on out and leftover money would stay in account to go towards college. The steer never realy got out of being an Arsehole all the time and my 9y/o son was scared of him. Well she mentioned just selling steer outright as he isnt really into it. I todl her thats fine I want my money back out of the steer which was $600. Any profit she could keep as they took care of the animal and fed it as I didnt have a place to keep him. I found out she sold the steer with out my knowledge a month ago and says she doesnt have the money now to give me my money. What options do I have? I think this may get ugly if I have to go through the courts. If it was was 40-50$ it wouldnt be too big of a deal. She has always been coneiving and managed to somehow burned me again. Its my fault for trusting her but I want my money back.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

You'll never get your money back....chalk it it as lesson learned.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

you just gifted your son and your ex with a mean pet for a few months.

IMO and it's just that, 9 is young to be showing a steer, especially if dad can't help with the gentling, and halter breaking.

bud, consider it lesson learned and move on. if you can, explain to your son the circumstance, without bashing the ex. be sure he knows that selling someone elses animal is wrong.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Count it as a donation to your son and chalk it up as a loss and lesson learned. She's an ex for a reason - she just proved again that's a good thing.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, you prolly won't get the money back. Good luck though...


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Just a quick look and I think your SOL.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

It doesn't mean much for this situation but I have my boys every other week and everything is split 50/50 by the courts.


I'm pretty sure the boys will not see any of the money.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> It doesn't mean much for this situation but I have my boys every other week and everything is split 50/50 by the courts.


Same deal here through our divorce FS, but x-wives always find a way to take advantage of every situation to their favor, at least in my case anyway...


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

In that case, you may be able to wrangle your money from her. Depending on what she sold it for sounds like you are entitled to half or your initial investment whichever is less based on your initial agreement. Just don't count on it or make big enough of a stink to create tension for your boys to have to live with.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

All of the above! My oldest son's ex died owing him 20 grand.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

I decided to take all hits when it comes to this. If my ex decides to pay me half after the fact I consider it cool, but it doesn't bother me if she does or not.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

do you have your original bill of sale from the steer?

it was branded? tagged?

you didn't give it to her?

how ugly do you want to make it?

I'm pretty sure cattle rustling is still a pretty serious crime in Texas?


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

You will probably never see that money. My ex owes me much more than that, as long as she stays away from me, she can keep it.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

The only real solution at this point is to buy your son a drum set and leave it at her house.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Does your son live with her? If so, go buy him a puppy. One that is going to get big, eat and poop a lot.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

she must have sold it to an individual, and not at an auction barn?


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Cut your losses move on


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

Sounds like a $600 life lesson to me. You'll spend more than $600 trying to get it back.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

chalk it up to a lesson learned and move on


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

It will cost more than $600 to hire an attorney.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

boom! said:


> Does your son live with her? If so, go buy him a puppy. One that is going to get big, eat and poop a lot.


This^


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Yea good luck on that, my ex owes me in the neighbor hood of 55,000 grand. And it was a court ordered payment. Lesson learned is the only way you can look at it.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Write it off. ~$1.50 a day for one year isn't worth it. You are connected to her for the rest of your life; make every effort to get along, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I was afraid of that. Thanks guys. Still a slight chance she gives me the money. She sent me a text about 5 minutes ago saying she will try and make payments. Lol


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Just think of it this way... Memo to self, do not make any more "deals" with your ex-wife. Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice..........


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

This stinks, but unless you have a signed agreement with the ex, you're pretty much out of luck. You could try taking her to small claims court but it would just be a case of your word against hers - likely not worth the hassle & expense. Best to just file this in your memory bank and avoid anymore "deals" with your ex.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

You started out saying you bought the steer for your son, then said you "paid for it". Did you actually make the purchase, or did she? If she did, you're out of luck, like everyone says. If you bought it, you have to decide how badly you want to prove a point. Someone said not to traumatize your boy, and that's good advice. At the same time, if you can't do anything for them without her turning it into something like this, you might need to make some adjustments for a healthier future. Because it sounds to me like she's using your son as a tool, and I don't think that's a good thing to allow to continue, either.

Personally, if I was in a vendetta kind of mood, I'd find out who she sold it to (quietly) and go ask them for a bill of sale - assuming you have a bill of sale in your name. Use your imagination from there.

I know that's an unpopular approach, because most people just don't like confrontation. But when you get a reputation of rolling over, it tends to invite more of the same. Sometimes a single confrontation can prevent future ones. But I would make it less about the $600, than about sending a message for the future that this kind of poop needs to stop.



spike404 said:


> make every effort to get along, whether you like it or not.


The problem with that is, you can get along with just about anyone, if you give them everything they demand. You may be connected for life, but you also have to build some healthy fences along the way, or it's not much of a life.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hullahopper said:


> Just think of it this way... Memo to self, do not make any more "deals" with your ex-wife. Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice..........


No doubt. It was all for my son but she will use anything to her own advantage regardless of situation. Like yall said lesson learned.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

pocjetty said:


> You started out saying you bought the steer for your son, then said you "paid for it". Did you actually make the purchase, or did she? If she did, you're out of luck, like everyone says. If you bought it, you have to decide how badly you want to prove a point. Someone said not to traumatize your boy, and that's good advice. At the same time, if you can't do anything for them without her turning it into something like this, you might need to make some adjustments for a healthier future. Because it sounds to me like she's using your son as a tool, and I don't think that's a good thing to allow to continue, either.
> 
> Personally, if I was in a vendetta kind of mood, I'd find out who she sold it to (quietly) and go ask them for a bill of sale - assuming you have a bill of sale in your name. Use your imagination from there.
> 
> ...


Everything you said is exactly what has happened and you understand this situation completely. Real tough for me to just tell her NO at all costs cause it ends up hurting my boys. She knows if she just helps with nothing that I will take care of it because I don't want my boys to miss out. She plays the pity card and it has worked before, "well I can't do it so you are gonna have to do it or he will miss out" Courts said everything 50/50 but it's more like 95/5 which doesn't bother me at a all as long as she isn't directly benefiting from it.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> She sent me a text about 5 minutes ago saying she will try and make payments. Lol


There ya go...Take it out in trade! :bounce:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> There ya go...Take it out in trade! :bounce:


Not that way lol. Wouldn't go near that thing again....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Not that way lol. Wouldn't go near that thing again....


LOL...You didn't think you could go on living without it 10 years ago.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> LOL...You didn't think you could go on living without it 10 years ago.


Yeah thats what got me in this predicament in the first place.

She's been replaced tho ha!


----------



## camarokid (Dec 27, 2011)

It stinks that you got burned, especially over trying to do something nice for your kid. I have "loaned" money to an older sister before on multiple occasions and was always promised "Oh...I'll pay you back as soon as I get paid on Friday". Having said that, I don't "loan" anyone money anymore. If somebody that I know needs my help and I am able to help them, I will give them what I can; but I look at it as gifting the money to them and never expect to get paid back. If by some miracle I do get paid back, that's all the better.

I know you have a bad taste in your mouth right now, but from what you described I would bet that you are not going to see all your money back. As everyone has said before, it's an expensive lesson learned. Karma can be a *****, she will get hers someday.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> The only real solution at this point is to buy your son a drum set and leave it at her house.


 Good one.

And Fishing Soldier- Good job making sure you are with your boys 50% of the time.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

cman said:


> Good one.
> 
> And Fishing Soldier- Good job making sure you are with your boys 50% of the time.


She told me to "Man" up and quit fighting it. Said just give me child support and see them every other weekend like a normal father. I laughed and told her she will run out of money before I did. Best decision I ever made, she finally gave up and settled in mediation. Cost me about 2 years CS for my lawyer. Money well spent.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Just curious, how long did your Ex have the steer?


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

There is a good reason she is your ex....you just spent some $$ to confirm that it was a good choice! Lesson learned...move on..if that is all it cost you this time, you are a lucky man! Smile and remember this...there will be another time!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

redspeck said:


> Just curious, how long did your Ex have the steer?


9-10 months. Somewhere around that.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

You might be able to file on her through small claims court since it's probably under the amount required. It would be a few hours of your time to let a judge decide if she owes you any money.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

You chose poorly ... not once but twice.

Never take an ex-wife on in any business venture.

$600 is a cheap lesson learned. :wink:


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

Category5 said:


> You might be able to file on her through small claims court since it's probably under the amount required. It would be a few hours of your time to let a judge decide if she owes you any money.


Unfortunately that doesn't mean she will pay it back...I'll sell you a judgement for .50 on the dollar...

Bearcat U!!!!


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Tell her you need some fishing money, that ought to make her cough it up! :rotfl:


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

so you must not have had a bill of sale when you purchased the steer?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

If your son ever wants to try again give me a holler and we will get him a light weight dog gentle calve so he can enjoy himself.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

fy0834 said:


> You chose poorly ... not once but twice.
> 
> Never take an ex-wife on in any business venture.
> 
> $600 is a cheap lesson learned. :wink:


Yeah it wasn't meant as a business venture ltrust me. She has a small barn in back of where her house on her grandparents land. She had a place to keep him thats all. He was supposed to show and I was going to handle the money from there. I moved the steer around and didn't think about her finding a sneaky way of selling off the steer. Her money for feed was her initial investment into her son not for me. I do understand it was a bad decision in the end though.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

BertS said:


> so you must not have had a bill of sale when you purchased the steer?


Yes we have a bill of sale when I purchased the animal.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Kingofsabine18 said:


> Tell her you need some fishing money, that ought to make her cough it up! :rotfl:


Haha yeah cuz, that will work!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You fight with the ex, the boy suffers. Take the high road. And buy that boy a kazoo and give it to him 5 minutes before the ex picks him up


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Yes we have a bill of sale when I purchased the animal.


provided you are still in possession of the blil of sale, let her know that selling cattle she does not own, is a state jail felony, punishable with up to two year's jail time.

or like has been said before, lesson learned.

I'd still let her know, what could have happened. guess I'm just kind of a hard-arse like that.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I would let her know, like BertS says, and also let her know that you aree "manning Up" on this one and "chalking it up to experience."


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

So your looking for $600 and you pay X-amount per month in Child support.......No? 

If she were to pay you where do you think she would get the money...You would be paying yourself, annoying her and the kid loses. Move on man and fogetabout it.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

BertS said:


> provided you are still in possession of the blil of sale, let her know that selling cattle she does not own, is a state jail felony, punishable with up to two year's jail time.
> 
> or like has been said before, lesson learned.
> 
> I'd still let her know, what could have happened. guess I'm just kind of a hard-arse like that.


No your not, If I can scare her into giving me my money I will go that route. I understand going through the courts will not be worth it because of it only being 600$.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Lav20 said:


> So your looking for $600 and you pay X-amount per month in Child support.......No?
> 
> If she were to pay you where do you think she would get the money...You would be paying yourself, annoying her and the kid loses. Move on man and fogetabout it.


I don't pay her child support. This is more about her taking advantage of every situation that involves my boys to benefit her in some way. It has to stop.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Take that son and a pocket full of money to a fat-stock show... Houston, San Antonio, Ft Worth... show him what its all about and let him know you and he will get-em next time.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

You don't have to feed it anymore, your kid didn't get hurt and your ex old lady you don't wanna see again owes you $600 bux. One sure fire way to get rid of someone is to loan them or otherwise have them owe you money. It sounds like win across the board to me.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm telling you...small claims (now called justice court). There are no lawyers involved and it covers any dispute under $10K. The judge hears your evidence and makes a ruling, case closed.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Category5 said:


> I'm telling you...small claims (now called justice court). There are no lawyers involved and it covers any dispute under $10K. The judge hears your evidence and makes a ruling, case closed.


Yeah same thing though. We both know she owes me 600. A court judgment just says now three people know she owes me money. Don't mean she will pay.

I like the idea of making her sweat. Also, her thinking I may press charges is good enough! Ha.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Mont said:


> You don't have to feed it anymore, your kid didn't get hurt and your ex old lady you don't wanna see again owes you $600 bux. One sure fire way to get rid of someone is to loan them or otherwise have them owe you money. It sounds like win across the board to me.


I like your way of thinking, Mont!!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Category5 said:


> I'm telling you...small claims (now called justice court). There are no lawyers involved and it covers any dispute under $10K. The judge hears your evidence and makes a ruling, case closed.


Just speakin' strictly from experience with JP court, it's still court. I spent all of one morning, past and into lunch down there, then had to come back for the ruling another day. That was over a day worth of screwing with it for less than $2000. Even if you "win", the other party can still appeal it to County Court and can tie up even more time. Unless you are retired/and or bored, it's not the way to spend you time.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's a Valentine you can send her when you threaten felony charges.

Sealed with a Hiss! program allows you to name a Madagascar Hissing Cockroach after your ex!!

http://fox8.com/2015/02/09/hapless-romantic-name-a-roach-after-your-ex-for-valentines/


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

So...If you bought your Son a car, your Son couldn't drive it, so your wife sold the car and kept the $ for herself, you would be OK with that? Tell her to give you the $600 or there will be a Constable stopping by to ask where your animal is. I would squash this chit now. Sounds to me like you might still be sweet on her...Just Sayin.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I don't pay her child support. This is more about her taking advantage of every situation that involves my boys to benefit her in some way. It has to stop.


 U are lucky not paying child support bro. Both of my boys have won big $ with grand champion steers @ livestock shows. My x hasn't done anything for college with the winnings over the years. And these are big amounts totaling over 100k....


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Just remember .... whatever you do ... those boys are watching.

Again, I would teach them to take the high road... they know what's right and what's wrong.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So...If you bought your Son a car, your Son couldn't drive it, so your wife sold the car and kept the $ for herself, you would be OK with that? Tell her to give you the $600 or there will be a Constable stopping by to ask where your animal is. I would squash this chit now. Sounds to me like you might still be sweet on her...Just Sayin.


Honestly no not at all. I agree it does need to stop but I just don't think the court is worth it. Thats why im seeing what my options were.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> So...If you bought your Son a car, your Son couldn't drive it, so your wife sold the car and kept the $ for herself, you would be OK with that? Tell her to give you the $600 or there will be a Constable stopping by to ask where your animal is. I would squash this chit now. Sounds to me like you might still be sweet on her...Just Sayin.


 Hopefully, if he bought it ... he would hold the title.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

She now saying she will give me the money with her income tax, so we will see.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

fy0834 said:


> Hopefully, if he bought it ... he would hold the title.


I wouldn't put it past her though.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> She now saying she will give me the money with her income tax, so we will see.


 Expect nothing ... then you won't be disappointed if it never happens.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

STEER clear of ex


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

It's only 600 in the end. Just giving it a shot to see if I get lucky.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Remember DIVORCE is the Screwing you get for the Screwing you got. Never trust a ex!,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks guys! This is why I asked here. Plenty of experience and lessons learned the hard way.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

well one thing for sure ya got a pair ot twins....ex wives and steers SUCK money like crazy!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

She put a lot of "steaks in the freezer"??? LOL


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> She put a lot of "steaks in the freezer"??? LOL


Haha I thought about that, but she'd eat hamburger helper for a week to have a little bling or Gucci on. So I doubt it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

How in the world...in Texas....did you get out of paying any child support ??


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Muleman said:


> Remember DIVORCE is the Screwing you get for the Screwing you got. Never trust a ex!,,,,,,,,,,


Just what I was going to say...


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Muleman said:


> Remember DIVORCE is the Screwing you get for the Screwing you got. Never trust a ex!,,,,,,,,,,


Know why divorces cost so **** much? Cause they're worth it!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

txbigred said:


> You'll never get your money back....chalk it it as lesson learned.


Yep. Take her to judge Judy!


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I think that pictures of the ex are in order.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I am not going to read all the replies, sorry. But chalk it up as a lesson learned, and that you tried to do right for your son. You must not allow yourself to believe your son should get child support money, it will just get to you. She can spend it anyway she likes unless she drives drunk with him in the car or in some other way truly mistreats or endangers him. I am not taking sides, just suggesting how to get through the next 9 years. Take advantage of your visitation rights, don't bash the ex in front of him, and time will eventually be on your side.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> was that taken after she ate the steer?


Does she find a lost dog?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> How in the world...in Texas....did you get out of paying any child support ??


She had a really good idea she was gonna lose full custody to me, if she didnt settle. Long story, but I sat back for a year and gathered ammo while we were split up and I kept the kids 99% of the time.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I found out the hard and expensive way that being in contempt of court basically means nothing unless you want to lawyer up and court.


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

gom1 said:


> I'd hit it


Easy, cowboy! It hits back!


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

You made a deal with your ex-wife............There's no dealing with ex-wives.


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

To the original poster... Lesson learned for now. Relax. She will come to you asking for money long before you go to her. 

You can call me a liar if this doesn't happen. Nobody has called me a liar before, except my ex-wife.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## 1MOFISH (Mar 13, 2014)

txbigred said:


> You'll never get your money back....chalk it it as lesson learned.


X2

I have the same type, if not worse, of ex-wife you may have.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> It's only 600 in the end. Just giving it a shot to see if I get lucky.


pocket change


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I am not going to read all the replies, sorry. But chalk it up as a lesson learned, and that you tried to do right for your son. You must not allow yourself to believe your son should get child support money, it will just get to you. She can spend it anyway she likes unless she drives drunk with him in the car or in some other way truly mistreats or endangers him. I am not taking sides, just suggesting how to get through the next 9 years. Take advantage of your visitation rights, don't bash the ex in front of him, and time will eventually be on your side.


None of this is child support money. It's about a calf I bought for my son and she sold behind my back.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

TXXpress said:


> To the original poster... Lesson learned for now. Relax. She will come to you asking for money long before you go to her.
> 
> You can call me a liar if this doesn't happen. Nobody has called me a liar before, except my ex-wife.:rotfl::rotfl:


You are not a liar. I can tell u that right now. Ha


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

$600 would buy a sweet rod and reel.....just sayin'


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

One should treat an X like a stranger on the street. If you would not do it with a stranger don't do it with her! Make the deal with your children, call me lesson learned the hard way also......


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Justslabs..Go tell her to give me my money!


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

My question is.. where did you get a show steer, or steer of any kind, for $600? A weanling goes for 1000-1200 or more at my local sale barn. I'll buy as many as I can at that price!


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Just read all ten pages and if I were in your shoes I wouldn't chalk this up as a lesson learned. Find an attorney to write you a demand letter and send it certified mail $150-200. Let her know you are not chalking this up as a lesson learned. This I'll make payments or give you my tax return is for the birds. She's just saying that to buy time and get you off her back.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Justslabs..Go tell her to give me my money!


No way man! I know her! :rotfl:


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> My question is.. where did you get a show steer, or steer of any kind, for $600? A weanling goes for 1000-1200 or more at my local sale barn. I'll buy as many as I can at that price!


 That's what I was trying to say, without really saying it. I didn't want to come across like I didn't believe the OP. But I'm not so sure that I believe the ex-wife. If he gave her the money to buy the steer, I would really wonder if there ever WAS a steer. Or did some family friend give her the steer, with the promise to pay it back after the sale? Maybe she just gave it back and pocketed the 600 bucks? Because I agree that 600 bucks doesn't seem like enough to have gotten it done to begin with.

One thing that really gets my blood boiling is when someone says, "It's for the children", when they're begging for money. Sometimes it's legit, but so much of the time, they are just counting on the fact that people will do a lot, if it's for a kid.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

bevo/fishing/hunting said:


> My question is.. where did you get a show steer, or steer of any kind, for $600? A weanling goes for 1000-1200 or more at my local sale barn. I'll buy as many as I can at that price!


there are Show Steers, and then there are steers that kids show.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

JustSlabs said:


> $600 would buy a sweet rod and reel.....just sayin'


Just pretend that the yak turtled and you lost the sweet rod and reel combo. Things happened!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

RG said:


> One should treat an X like a stranger on the street. If you would not do it with a stranger don't do it with her!


Wait...............................................umh.................what???

:brew2:


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

My self and ex brother in law bought the steer it was my son's first steer we didn't go all out. Bought it from BIL'S buddy. Trial animal to see how it goes and him to learn. I physically put my hands on the steer and saw the animal over the 8-9 months. Even helped work the animal many times at her place. I delivered the animal to her house. I handed the money off. She never touched the money until she sold it. We had agreed to sell the animal and cut our losses. She just did it behind my back and I found out a 3 weeks later.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Chump Change*



Fishin' Soldier said:


> It doesn't mean much for this situation but I have my boys every other week and everything is split 50/50 by the courts.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the boys will not see any of the money.


Unless you can win in small claims court, it sure wouldn't be worth a lawyers time.

Move on --


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

pocjetty said:


> . But I'm not so sure that I believe the ex-wife. If he gave her the money to buy the steer, I would really wonder if there ever WAS a steer. Or did some family friend give her the steer, with the promise to pay it back after the sale? Maybe she just gave it back and pocketed the 600 bucks? Because I agree that 600 bucks doesn't seem like enough to have gotten it done to begin with.
> .


She done steered him wrong. Again


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> My self and ex brother in law bought the steer it was my son's first steer we didn't go all out. Bought it from BIL'S buddy. Trial animal to see how it goes and him to learn. I physically put my hands on the steer and saw the animal over the 8-9 months. Even helped work the animal many times at her place. I delivered the animal to her house. I handed the money off. She never touched the money until she sold it. We had agreed to sell the animal and cut our losses. She just did it behind my back and I found out a 3 weeks later.


Then it was yours. And it wasn't a gift, because you were to be paid when it was sold.

Enough of the back and forth, and speculation. If you want to do something about it, call Special Ranger Doug Hutchison at 512-863-2337. He's with the Texas and Southwestern Cattle Raisers Association (and, I think, still with the DPS). Tell him the story. If he says you have a case, and you want it bad enough to file, you know what to do. If HE says forget about it, you'll know what to do.

But I would advise you go all one way, or all the other. If you sit around waiting for payments, it's a recipe for being miserable. It's not gonna happen, unless you apply some leverage.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

pocjetty said:


> Then it was yours. And it wasn't a gift, because you were to be paid when it was sold.
> 
> Enough of the back and forth, and speculation. If you want to do something about it, call Special Ranger Doug Hutchison at 512-863-2337. He's with the Texas and Southwestern Cattle Raisers Association (and, I think, still with the DPS). Tell him the story. If he says you have a case, and you want it bad enough to file, you know what to do. If HE says forget about it, you'll know what to do.
> 
> But I would advise you go all one way, or all the other. If you sit around waiting for payments, it's a recipe for being miserable. It's not gonna happen, unless you apply some leverage.


Thank u.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Be a man and suck it up. Escalating tensions with the ex just makes things nasty for the child. Your kid is worth a lot more the 600 bucks. She has proved again she is not trust worthy. Lesson learned. Sometimes Ex's get so caught up in beating the hell outta each other, they forget about the kid.


----------



## RG (Jun 7, 2006)

Cornhusker What I am saying is that first deal with her worked out well now didn't it???? Gave her word when they married and look how well that turned out. Treat her with respect as she is the mother of your child but do not make any deals as there is a history here on not honoring them.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I agree with the others on here about walking away, lesson learned, but several parts of this bug me, one is Did you ever find out how much she got for the Steer? Cattle prices are way up, and even though you got the steer at bargain price from your BIL, the dern thing was worth more than double what you paid for it, and that includes all of the mean genes thrown in. If it can get in the trailer, it don't matter how mean or rough it is, they pay for it by the pound. I just sold a 7 month old Simm-angus heifer for $1,200 at the sale barn in Navasota. I paid $2000 for my yearling bull right out of the show at Houston in 2010, and at todays prices I am looking at $3000 for the same bull. In the pics is a pic of my bull now, and one of his Simmental heifers born a few weeks ago out of a Simmental show Heifer that cost around $2000 at 7 months. Other one is a Simmental bull we sold for breeding for $1800. Sorry, this didn't turn out how you wanted, but lessons learned. God knows we have all done it. I did it with horses. Don't ask, just know, and it cost me more than $600.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> I agree with the others on here about walking away, lesson learned, but several parts of this bug me, one is Did you ever find out how much she got for the Steer? Cattle prices are way up, and even though you got the steer at bargain price from your BIL, the dern thing was worth more than double what you paid for it, and that includes all of the mean genes thrown in. If it can get in the trailer, it don't matter how mean or rough it is, they pay for it by the pound. I just sold a 7 month old Simm-angus heifer for $1,200 at the sale barn in Navasota. I paid $2000 for my yearling bull right out of the show at Houston in 2010, and at todays prices I am looking at $3000 for the same bull. In the pics is a pic of my bull now, and one of his Simmental heifers born a few weeks ago out of a Simmental show Heifer that cost around $2000 at 7 months. Other one is a Simmental bull we sold for breeding for $1800. Sorry, this didn't turn out how you wanted, but lessons learned. God knows we have all done it. I did it with horses. Don't ask, just know, and it cost me more than $600.


I understand your point and I knew when we decided to sell it. I felt that being fair she fed and took care of the animal at her place. Any profit she could keep as she had the majority of the responsibility I just purchased the animal. I am sure I wouldnt get an honest anwser from her as she has lied to me about almost everything for 10 years. I honestly dont care about any extra she made after feed and all that. I just want my investment back that was all I am after. Like I said, she stated she will give me the 600$ with her tax return, we will see. If not, she understands I will never go out of my way again to help her with anything. I make her life easy with our boys by pretty much taking care of everything, especially anything that involves money and time, from sports, schooling, after school activities, even while in her care. I have them in the end more than her as she likes to party and I have right to first refusal so I end up with them alot on her weekends.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Okay, I hear you now. You did your job for the kids. Hope you get that $600 come refund time!


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Let it Go*

Best advice I can give you you child is watching all of this !!!!!!!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

You gave your son the steer. Not yours anymore. If he wants to sue his momma for the proceeds, that's his call not yours is the way I see it.


----------

